# Where u all workout?



## Alpha (Jan 26, 2013)

Everyone here have access to a gym or does anyone workout in their garage like me. Just curious


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 26, 2013)

I have home gym equipment and I also have a gym near my  place of work that I go to. I go to the gym on days where I need all the weights and keep the lighter things like arms/abs/etc at home.

I used to just work out at home for years but i cant have enough weights or mahcines here...


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 26, 2013)

Snap Fitness....with all the old hags and the occasional hottie.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 26, 2013)

I have about 900 sq foot gym at my home. I've hand picked every piece of equipment to meet my needs. 

Dumbbells from 15s up to 120s, 1900 pounds of Olympic plates and bars, leg press, hack, smith, power rack, cable cross over, leg ext, leg, curl, preacher, cable row, lat pull down, standing and seated calf, the whole ball of wax.

I only train at home unless I'm traveling or at my beach house. Saves a lot of time and no one bothers me.


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 26, 2013)

gym for me.......  used to only workout at home but we had kids and i lost my weight room to little tyke and fisher price...........  LOL!


----------



## Alpha (Jan 26, 2013)

Holy shit cashout that's crazy man!!  Makes my 900lbs stack look like nothin! I got dbs from 20 to 80 and a weider pro machine. My bench is shit tho all welded up to hold the extra weight. Need to build something for a squat tower tho as the closest gym to me is 45 min away. Went there once and the place was full of 100 pound guys hogging all the equipment so needless to say I never went back!


----------



## Georgia (Jan 26, 2013)

Gym 5 days a week and abs at my home. I love the loud iron hitting iron while I'm lifting. Lots of racket keeps me focused


----------



## Azog (Jan 26, 2013)

Unfortunately at LA Fitness. Only gyms in the area other than 24 Hour. All the 24's around me are horribly out of date for some reason. 

I did just buy a Golds membership. They're opening a huge new one down the street. Should be nice.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jan 26, 2013)

Gold's Gym

By my house its 24 hours and there is plenty of space/equipment. I rarely have to wait for a station.


----------



## oldskool954 (Jan 26, 2013)

I wanna grow up to be like cash out holy shit!
La fit and it sucks ass I just kno so many people who lift there and there every where


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 26, 2013)

I train at home, but with a far more meager setup than Cash's baller-style gym.

I'm 'mirin.....


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 26, 2013)

Cashout said:


> I have about 900 sq foot gym at my home. I've hand picked every piece of equipment to meet my needs.
> 
> Dumbbells from 15s up to 120s, 1900 pounds of Olympic plates and bars, leg press, hack, smith, power rack, cable cross over, leg ext, leg, curl, preacher, cable row, lat pull down, standing and seated calf, the whole ball of wax.
> 
> I only train at home unless I'm traveling or at my beach house. Saves a lot of time and no one bothers me.


in case you have not noticed the important thing about his name is CASH!! lol


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 26, 2013)

national fitness center, they are very accepting to heavy lifters and i enjoy the steam and hot tub


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 26, 2013)

Anytime Fitness  -  I only go for the girls in yoga pants


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 26, 2013)

Intoxx fitness up in here


----------



## Alpha (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice! Lucky bastards lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2013)

total performance sports... one of the top gyms... Want a mono fo rmy basement though


----------



## Jada (Jan 26, 2013)

In a gym, luckily my gym is 24hrs .


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 27, 2013)

La fitness here.  I hate it but its so convenient fur me.


----------



## g0re (Jan 27, 2013)

I hit up some local non chain gym right up the road.  I like it but at certain times its flooded with highschool douchbags


----------



## Floribama (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a really nice gym at work.  Lots of free weights, big open Matt area for crossfit, treadmills, two 60" tv's tuned to espn's or news, stereo system 

 Also I have a y membership that has everything although its pretty crowded


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 27, 2013)

Golds here baby!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 27, 2013)

I belong to many


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 27, 2013)

I have access the the best Powerlifting Gyms in Northern CA and train at commercial gyms.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 27, 2013)

POB and Admin workout at PlanetFagness!


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 27, 2013)

I workout at home.


----------



## Bicepticon (Jan 27, 2013)

Its no ST gym....but its close!! Good crew in the mornings. Lots of bent and non bent bars....lots of  plates, aggression, blood and chalk!


----------



## Rage Strength (Jan 27, 2013)

If I told you, I'd have to kill you. In all seriousness though 50% of the time at my house(have all the basics needed for necessary compound lifts). The other 50% at public gym.


----------



## PFM (Jan 27, 2013)

Chain gyms for the equipment options and change of scenery. Multiple locations are good for my mental health.

(do I even have mental health)?


----------



## g0re (Jan 27, 2013)

PFM said:


> Chain gyms for the equipment options and change of scenery. Multiple locations are good for my mental health.
> 
> (do I even have mental health)?



You do have mental health.....

Problems


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 27, 2013)

A nice lil local gym. Never crowded and nice equipment


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 27, 2013)

Gold's.. I not going to lie they have some nice putang.. yes, I know I'm shallow.


----------



## G-Man (Jan 27, 2013)

I go to a 24 hour gym just because I sometimes need to go late and it's only like 3 mins from where i live, very convenient.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 27, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> Gold's.. I not going to lie they have some nice putang.. yes, I know I'm shallow.


why is that shallow?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a home gym My favorite piece a floor to ceiling mirror I bought from a store going out of bus. its 5ft wide 8ft high I have a heavy/speed bag combo stand, squat rack 700lbs of plate weight, standard bar, adj bench w/leg and preacher attachment, db bars that accept plate weight they suck but work well, cable cross over machine also accepts plate weight it is surprisingly smooth and works well, a have a bunch of attachments for that, tower of power , ab/back machine, and a treadmill. I used to work out at  5 days but recently I have been going to the gym at work to help train a buddy just getting into the life. so now I am in there on the weekends . I found that building the home gym really helped motivate me in the beginning I would add a piece and would look forward to using my new toy. I am motivated by muscle now but I still buy toys for the gym. I just bought a set of gymnastic rings to hang from the cable cross over machine there freaking awesome for dips pushups abs etc I am loving them. found them for 40 bucks shipped


----------



## losieloos (Jan 27, 2013)

Worlds gym or power house gym.


----------



## R1rider (Jan 27, 2013)

I am a Commercial Pilot and traveling most the time. Im on the road, or shall i say on the air 4 days a week.

I work out at random gyms wherever i go. At Golds gym, 24hour fitness, anytime fitness, YMCA's, hotel gyms and when im home at my local golds gym


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a decent setup at home which is what I've been using lately. When my work schedule allows it I train at a pretty well known PL gym.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 27, 2013)

I workout at Cash's house if he is traveling or at his beach house. L-)  If he is home I work out at a gym. 

My home gym is now a complete waste of space... I learned that I could not motivate myself as well at home as at the gym. 

I am hoping after retirement I will have more time and can get some use out of my home equipment. Meanwhile, I have a pretty nice gym with showers, a dry sauna, and random women in spandex that I visit five days a week.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## sfstud33 (Jan 27, 2013)

We have about 5 gyms in our local area. I go to a golds gym. This one is sized just right and has the equipment i need. Im there usually 5-6 days a week for about an hour each day.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 27, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I workout at Cash's house if he is traveling or at his beach house. L-)



It's hard being me...but don't hate me cause ya ain't me! 

Actually, I can't take credit for that. I stole that from one of my students.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 29, 2013)

At the zumba studio down on 5th. We primarily salsa, but they also have a dumbbell rack that goes up to 5lbs. When I have time tomorrow, I plan on starting a thread called, "help me blast my biceps". I'd like to hear what zumba moves you guys use for fullness vs peak.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 29, 2013)

I train in my dirty dungeon gym in my basement.  It is equipped with db rack 10lbs to 120lbs, Chin up bar, Squat rack w/high pulley and low pulley and about 1500lbs of weights.  It cold, damp and dark unfinished, and I love it!  My wife is a personal trainer so I get a discounted gym pass at one of the gyms she works at for about 12/month, if I want a change of scenery.


----------

